# MED A Recruiting / Vision Requirements



## Christopher (13 Dec 2002)

Hi there,

I‘m applying for a MED A position in the reserves, and I was wondering what the vision requirements are to be recruited. Is it identical to the combat arms requirements, or is it less stringent?

Thanks,
Christopher


----------



## Korus (13 Dec 2002)

It‘s less stringent. I‘ve got some buddies who went into the medics after they where turned away from combat arms because of their vision...


----------



## combat_medic (13 Dec 2002)

Yeah, the Med A medical requirements are a lot less stringent (kinda ironic). You don‘t need 20/20 OR colour vision, and more medical problems are acceptable. Heck I knew a 20 year old with arthritis who was accepted as a Med A.


----------



## Christopher (14 Dec 2002)

How do you like being a medic?


----------



## combat_medic (14 Dec 2002)

Being a medic in an infantry unit (or any other combat arms unit) is great. You get the best of both worlds, and a real chance to apply the medical skills you learn. In a medical company, however, is like being in school. You spend a whole lot of time learning about it, and very little time every doing it.


----------



## Christopher (15 Dec 2002)

Sounds good. I‘m actually applying for a position in the Princess of Wales Own Regiment. I just hope my vision doesn‘t disqualify me.


----------

